# Coupons for Command Removable Hooks and Strips



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While watching Martha Stewart, 3M ran an advertisement that was halloween themed. They are offering two coupons (expire 10/31) for a discount on some of their Command removable hooks and their Command picture hanging strips.

Here's a link to the 3M website with ideas on how to use their products for halloween and the link to print out the coupons.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you for the link GS!!!! yahoo! i use them EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW 3M has updated their $1 off coupons and now they expire 12/31/10.


----------

